# Any one ever feel as though they are a scorpion trying to be a frog?



## evenflow1969

Acting in a way consistant with my nature is not condusive to current life situations. I am in a position where I can not act on my nature. This is extremely difficult to deal with and has me feeling unbalanced and lost. If there is any one experiencing a similar situation I would like to know how you delt with it.


----------



## ding

Pray for the courage to change the things you can, the patience to accept the things you can’t and the wisdom to tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Natural Citizen

The problem with discipline and surrender is settling for that balance which lies between them. When faced with the burden of deciding what that balance is, be an orca. 

Just keep on flowing. Know what I mean?


----------



## ding

Natural Citizen said:


> The problem with discipline and surrender is settling for that balance which lies between them. When faced with the burden of deciding what that balance is, be an orca.
> 
> Just keep on flowing. Know what I mean?


We are all effectively rebels. The only solution is surrender. 

Sure, we can keep on flowing, but the definition of insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result. Better to be a caterpillar and embrace metamorphosis.


----------



## Crepitus

Don't try to be something you are not.  It never ends well.


----------



## ding

One should always strive to become a better version of themselves.


----------



## Natural Citizen

ding said:


> We are all effectively rebels. The only solution is surrender.
> 
> Sure, we can keep on flowing, but the definition of insanity is doing the same thing and expecting a different result. Better to be a caterpillar and embrace metamorphosis.



Well, a feller gotta go out of his mind in order to use his head, ding. It's a deep discussion, really. As it is, we're all just a bunch of transcribers, so to say. Navigators exhaling what it is that we inhale. Or expressing to others what it is that comes through us. Perhaps a higher power. If we weren't so gosh awfully full of our own self-importance we might come around to realizing that. But these realizations are moments of Grace. We think everything we express or portray to others is ours. It isn't. Not really. It does not belong to us.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Crepitus said:


> Don't try to be something you are not.  It never ends well.



Good point.  Except this question. Are we really who we tihn we are? heck out the looking glass self theory...

_The *looking-glass self*[1] is a social psychological concept introduced and coined by Charles Horton Cooley in his work Human Nature and the Social Order in 1902.[2] The concept of the looking-glass self describes the development of one's self and of one's identity through one's interpersonal interactions within the context of society. As Cooley explains, society is an interweaving and inter-working of mental selves._

In other words, I am not who I think I am, I am not who you think I am, I am who I think you think I am. Shit. lol.

Notice hardly anyone ever puts their dirty laundry on their fedbook pages? Well, thats why. Everybody wants to  portray themselves the way they think others think they are. Ha.


----------



## Crepitus

Natural Citizen said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to be something you are not.  It never ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Except this question. Are we really who we tihn we are? heck out the looking glass self theory...
> 
> _The *looking-glass self*[1] is a social psychological concept introduced and coined by Charles Horton Cooley in his work Human Nature and the Social Order in 1902.[2] The concept of the looking-glass self describes the development of one's self and of one's identity through one's interpersonal interactions within the context of society. As Cooley explains, society is an interweaving and inter-working of mental selves._
> 
> In other words, I am not who I think I am, I am not who you think I am, I am who I think you think I am. Shit. lol.
> 
> Notice hardly anyone ever puts their dirty laundry on their fedbook pages? Well, thats why. Everybody wants to  portray themselves the way they think others think they are. Ha.
Click to expand...

If you don't know who you are you have bigger problems than who I think you are.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Crepitus said:


> If you don't know who you are you have bigger problems than who I think you are.



Exactly.


----------



## ding

Many people do not know who they are or what they were made for.


----------



## evenflow1969

Crepitus said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to be something you are not.  It never ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Except this question. Are we really who we tihn we are? heck out the looking glass self theory...
> 
> _The *looking-glass self*[1] is a social psychological concept introduced and coined by Charles Horton Cooley in his work Human Nature and the Social Order in 1902.[2] The concept of the looking-glass self describes the development of one's self and of one's identity through one's interpersonal interactions within the context of society. As Cooley explains, society is an interweaving and inter-working of mental selves._
> 
> In other words, I am not who I think I am, I am not who you think I am, I am who I think you think I am. Shit. lol.
> 
> Notice hardly anyone ever puts their dirty laundry on their fedbook pages? Well, thats why. Everybody wants to  portray themselves the way they think others think they are. Ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't know who you are you have bigger problems than who I think you are.
Click to expand...

This can be a difficult question to answer "who am I." What constitutes me? The way I think and what I think about as well as my physical body or is it what I do? All these things change. We have public persona and private persona. In certain cases like mine where I am under scrutiny due to divorce I am stuck with public persona 24/7. All has changed where I live, god knows what she did with my dog, she even shut my buisness down in spite of herself, this means less money for her. I tell my self this is a temporary change how ever the experience is changing me. I spend nearly 100 percent of my free time in the woods and on the water. I do not have a great deal of want for contct with other humans and pretty much if I do not have a long history of trust buit with some one I am not returning thier calls. I gues maybe it is natural to circle the wagons in times of strife right now if you are not one of the four moving mountains I have known since 5th grade you likey are not seeing my face.


----------



## OldLady

evenflow1969 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to be something you are not.  It never ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Except this question. Are we really who we tihn we are? heck out the looking glass self theory...
> 
> _The *looking-glass self*[1] is a social psychological concept introduced and coined by Charles Horton Cooley in his work Human Nature and the Social Order in 1902.[2] The concept of the looking-glass self describes the development of one's self and of one's identity through one's interpersonal interactions within the context of society. As Cooley explains, society is an interweaving and inter-working of mental selves._
> 
> In other words, I am not who I think I am, I am not who you think I am, I am who I think you think I am. Shit. lol.
> 
> Notice hardly anyone ever puts their dirty laundry on their fedbook pages? Well, thats why. Everybody wants to  portray themselves the way they think others think they are. Ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't know who you are you have bigger problems than who I think you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This can be a difficult question to answer "who am I." What constitutes me? The way I think and what I think about as well as my physical body or is it what I do? All these things change. We have public persona and private persona. In certain cases like mine where I am under scrutiny due to divorce I am stuck with public persona 24/7. All has changed where I live, god knows what she did with my dog, she even shut my buisness down in spite of herself, this means less money for her. I tell my self this is a temporary change how ever the experience is changing me. I spend nearly 100 percent of my free time in the woods and on the water. I do not have a great deal of want for contct with other humans and pretty much if I do not have a long history of trust buit with some one I am not returning thier calls. I gues maybe it is natural to circle the wagons in times of strife right now if you are not one of the four moving mountains I have known since 5th grade you likey are not seeing my face.
Click to expand...

Deep within you, there is an answer.  An unshakable center that does not reflect the changing world around you.  It is there; you just need to find it.  Other humans and all the fish in the world won't help you find it, because they are outside you.  It is within you.  Like Dorothy's solution to Oz.  The answer is within you all the time.


----------



## ding

OldLady said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to be something you are not.  It never ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  Except this question. Are we really who we tihn we are? heck out the looking glass self theory...
> 
> _The *looking-glass self*[1] is a social psychological concept introduced and coined by Charles Horton Cooley in his work Human Nature and the Social Order in 1902.[2] The concept of the looking-glass self describes the development of one's self and of one's identity through one's interpersonal interactions within the context of society. As Cooley explains, society is an interweaving and inter-working of mental selves._
> 
> In other words, I am not who I think I am, I am not who you think I am, I am who I think you think I am. Shit. lol.
> 
> Notice hardly anyone ever puts their dirty laundry on their fedbook pages? Well, thats why. Everybody wants to  portray themselves the way they think others think they are. Ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't know who you are you have bigger problems than who I think you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This can be a difficult question to answer "who am I." What constitutes me? The way I think and what I think about as well as my physical body or is it what I do? All these things change. We have public persona and private persona. In certain cases like mine where I am under scrutiny due to divorce I am stuck with public persona 24/7. All has changed where I live, god knows what she did with my dog, she even shut my buisness down in spite of herself, this means less money for her. I tell my self this is a temporary change how ever the experience is changing me. I spend nearly 100 percent of my free time in the woods and on the water. I do not have a great deal of want for contct with other humans and pretty much if I do not have a long history of trust buit with some one I am not returning thier calls. I gues maybe it is natural to circle the wagons in times of strife right now if you are not one of the four moving mountains I have known since 5th grade you likey are not seeing my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep within you, there is an answer.  An unshakable center that does not reflect the changing world around you.  It is there; you just need to find it.  Other humans and all the fish in the world won't help you find it, because they are outside you.  It is within you.  Like Dorothy's solution to Oz.  The answer is within you all the time.
Click to expand...

Does this unshakable center change over time?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Maybe we should stomp on the frogs.


----------

